# Mackinac race special built Irwin 38 1970?



## Artwerke (Nov 25, 2005)

Any historian out there heard of some special built 38 footers By Ted Irwin for Mackinac race early 1970's . Thanks, Art.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Like this one? http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1587983/0 ? Never heard of it before. How'd they do? Doesn't look particularly quick, even for '71.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

She looks pretty, and this one seems clean. Any idea what the underbody looks like?


----------



## Artwerke (Nov 25, 2005)

Faster, I've got 1 pretty much just like it, looks something like this. Sorry tried to attach photo, file was too big.


----------

